# Circuito del Sistema de Arranque de Moto 4t



## Reff1977 (Sep 30, 2019)

Hola a todos, soy nuevo aquí y un novato en temas de electricidad de la moto, (bue lo que quiero decir es que me doy maña y leo )
Luego de invertir en varios mecánicos para solucionar un cortocircuito del sistema eléctrico de la moto, la instalación se quemo y hace 2 años que la moto esta de decorado en el patio de casa.
Este año decidí hacerla yo mismo y he leído y buscado diversos temas y diagramas hasta encontrar el de la motocicleta (es una Beta Euro 300, una choperita chinita).
El tema es el siguiente, al desarmar la instalación anterior que estaba casi en su totalidad fundida, me he encontrado con 2 diodos pero no pude descifrar a donde estaban conectados.
Al ver el diagrama de la marca que da la moto me encuentro que en la instalación existe 1 solo que es el que va conectado a la manija del embrague y a la luz del neutro para que no me prenda la luz del neutro cada vez que aprieto el embrague.
El tema es que no se de donde seria el 2do diodo, por lo cual recurro a uds. y también para despejarme algunas dudas, si no es molestia.... jajajajajja

Para mi lo primero y primordial que es la parte que no entiendo, realice la instalación del sistema eléctrico para el arranque, para ello compre cable y todos los componentes nuevos, bobina de alta, regulador de voltaje, tci, relay de arranque, y batería. (solo me queda mandar a bobinar el Estator/Magneto que tiene un par de bobinados negros por lo que deduzco que no funcionan bien y están algo quemados, y los medí y no dan los mismos valores).
Mi duda con respecto a esto es: Me estoy olvidando de algo?? realizando la conexión así, que cable carga la batería? se que parece estúpida la pregunta pero ya he invertido bastante años atrás en electricistas y no me ha ido muy bien, y no quisiera que lo que estoy invirtiendo ahora también vaya al tacho.

Dejo:
1- El diagrama original del fabricante
2- El diagrama (a lo bruto) de la conexión que realice.
El del sistema de luces las quiero hacer mas adelante y por separado ya que no quiero que por un inconveniente en una arruine la otra.


Desde ya muchas gracias a todos,


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 30, 2019)

Te venden la manguera de esa instalación eléctrica completa , yo no me complicaría !


----------



## Reff1977 (Sep 30, 2019)

es que no hay para este modelo, dejaron de traer repuestos en el 2012, y las similares que vi, me quedan fichas sueltas y no me garantizan que sean 100% compatibles
Igualmente agradezco la respuesta


----------

